# Hello from Cornwall



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all

My name is Victoria, but I answer to most derivatives of this, but usually its just plain old Vicki. Anyway 3 years ago I rediscovered the joy of owning mice again (having had them as a teenager) by mistake really as I was in a pet shop and saw 3 little faces peering out at me and that was me hooked! I have rescue mice as well and at present I have 10 does and one buck (not in the same cage I hasten to add). I have some photos which I will post once I figure out how! I joined the TFM forum about 3 months ago but am really pleased to find one in the UK as well (so much nearer to home lol). Okay I think that's about it for now. Goodbye from Vicki, Shadow, Rolo, Bailey, Twiglet, Pixie, Dixie, Ziggy, Peanut and last but not least Sparky boy. x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to all 11 of you :mrgreen:


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Vicki and mice form Chris, Elf, Leah, Jazzy, Arry, Dawn and Poppy


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8472&p=76732#


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

